# (بالصور) تعلم كيف تفرق بين لحم الخنزير واللحوم الاخرى عند الشراء او الاكل



## صلاح الدين يحيي (16 مايو 2009)

http://vb.9eef.net/showthread.phpبا...ر-واللحوم-الاخرى-عند-الشراء-او-الاكل-132.html


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## afou2d (16 مايو 2009)

ربنا يستر . انا بقول الواحد بلاش ياكل لحوم نهائيا. ماله الانسان النباتى


----------



## علي الحميد (16 مايو 2009)

*فيلمين فيديو تختصر لك خطر لحم الخنزير*

الفيلم الأول : إمرأة تصاب بصداع وبعد التدخل الجراحي يتم إخراج دود من دماغها ... يقول الدكتور إن أحد أسباب هذه الدود هو لحم الخنزير ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlwHTmalTA8

الفيلم الثاني : ضع كوكا كولا على لحم الخنزير وبعد ساعتين ستخرج لك الديدان من اللحم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LIdUiCzdpY


----------



## M.E (18 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله .. الاسلام لم يحرم اي شي الا لحكمه.


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

